# Tell Me what you think of the new matthews bows



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Overpriced.


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Overpriced.


I second this!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

is this bow u all ar talkin bout is it a youth bow and how much does it cost?


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

well they are Mathews bows and they are as good as anything else they have made just more expensive.
the DLD is pretty smooth though.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

master hunter said:


> is this bow u all ar talkin bout is it a youth bow and how much does it cost?


He means the new ones that came out for '08.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bow_Hunter4Life said:


> Tell me what you think of the new matthews bows the DXT, S2, and the Drenalin LD


i haven't shot them but i love mathews and i will always say with them as long as i can afford it.:wink: they are the quietest bows i have ever hear :wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Im not impressed this year.

Just look at all the other companies Bowtech, Hoyt, etc. and all the new upgrades theyve made.

Mathews didnt change much of anything, they just made a shorter bow, and a longer one.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

They are overpriced and overrated


----------



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

The DXT is an AWESOME bow! I shot it in December and ordered it the next day. I can't wait until it gets here!!! And yes I am switching from Hoyt to Mathews.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

archery_girl09 said:


> The DXT is an AWESOME bow! I shot it in December and ordered it the next day. I can't wait until it gets here!!! And yes I am switching from Hoyt to Mathews.


ha ha thats great! :59:i know a few people on here that will be mad:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

archery_girl09 said:


> The DXT is an AWESOME bow! I shot it in December and ordered it the next day. I can't wait until it gets here!!! And yes I am switching from Hoyt to Mathews.


Awe come on!!! haha just messin.. hoyt and mathews are both great bows.. i just like hoyt better.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> ha ha thats great! :59:i know a few people on here that will be mad:wink:


Do i run in this category?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Do i run in this category?


YYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS:wink:


----------



## mystic1219 (Jan 4, 2008)

Im pretty faihfull to Mathews, even if they are overpriced. Been shooting them for probably 8-10 years. I have shot the Drenalin and the DXT and they are pretty sweet. My SQ2 is going to be looking for a new home real soon....


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i wasnt impressed with them i dont get the innovation they just made a longer and shorter dren and put a new camo on the switchback and rerealesed it as as the S2 plus the prce there not worth it. I like there commercial for the DXT though it starts out saying "relentless innovation" ya watever


----------



## Brandon1993 (Jan 23, 2008)

there a piece of ****, bowtech has better products but mathews has better personel and staff


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

They r the same price as all the other bows,
but I not inpressed and I shoot one.


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

get u a bowtech there faster smoother and quiter than any mathews


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

not wourth the amount of money being asked. nice bow tho


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

bowtech archer said:


> get u a bowtech there faster smoother and quiter than any mathews


Says who? Granted they are faster, but you've got no proof besides personal opinion that bowtech makes smoother or quieter shooting bows...next time you make a statement like that, give some evidence with it. Although, I would be curious to see some real statistics on how their draw cycles and noise levels compare...anybody have that information? I personally really like the new Mathews bows, although I think they are heavily overpriced...but aren't a lot of the bows being made today? If I could shoot any bow that's out there right now, It would either be a Mathews DXT or Bowtech Guardian...two sweet bows...imo.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> Says who? Granted they are faster, but you've got no proof besides personal opinion that bowtech makes smoother or quieter shooting bows...next time you make a statement like that, give some evidence with it. Although, I would be curious to see some real statistics on how their draw cycles and noise levels compare...anybody have that information? I personally really like the new Mathews bows, although I think they are heavily overpriced...but aren't a lot of the bows being made today? If I could shoot any bow that's out there right now, It would either be a Mathews DXT or Bowtech Guardian...two sweet bows...imo.


i do know that the PSE X force is just as quiet and faster. i own this bow, and is very smooth as well. im using one pin up 10 to 35 yards. here is the proof...

watch the whole video........... the mathews bow is a drenalin tho



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBJKCrhqR-M


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm with Elite13 bows are way overpriced and overrated. but i don't agree with BRANDON1993 the staff are some of the cockiest and snotiest people i've ever been around.KAIBAB-HUNTER74 i think you and me could get along:wink: X-FORCE all the way:RockOn::77::59::moon:<<<<this is for the Mathew's shooter(JK)


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i havnt shot any of them but the drenilen looks sweet.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

PSE CRAZY said:


> I'm with Elite13 bows are way overpriced and overrated. but i don't agree with BRANDON1993 the staff are some of the cockiest and snotiest people i've ever been around.KAIBAB-HUNTER74 i think you and me could get along:wink: X-FORCE all the way:RockOn::77::59::moon:<<<<this is for the Mathew's shooter(JK)



yes we could, and yes we will.:darkbeer:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> I'm with Elite13 bows are way overpriced and overrated. but i don't agree with BRANDON1993 the staff are some of the cockiest and snotiest people i've ever been around.KAIBAB-HUNTER74 i think you and me could get along:wink: X-FORCE all the way:RockOn::77::59::moon:<<<<this is for the Mathew's shooter(JK)


 guys STOP bashing, there is no sense in it, it is about 80-90% archer and 20-10% bow.
i hunted with a guy how got that x force and hated it because fast and inaccurate..... no uses shooting at a deer if you can't hit the deer:wink: oh, he also went to a mathews


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey ARMYBOY i was just kiddin around i know that you have to match the bow that fits you best and the bow you shoot the best. but for me the X-FORCE is not inaccurate i was shooting a 3in. group at 60 yards! (with a scope) but still any bow could do that.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wow*



kaibab-hunter74 said:


> i do know that the PSE X force is just as quiet and faster. i own this bow, and is very smooth as well. im using one pin up 10 to 35 yards. here is the proof...
> 
> watch the whole video........... the mathews bow is a drenalin tho
> 
> ...


cool to bad I would'nt be able to pull the thing back:wink:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

armyboy said:


> guys STOP bashing, there is no sense in it, it is about 80-90% archer and 20-10% bow.
> i hunted with a guy how got that x force and hated it because fast and inaccurate..... no uses shooting at a deer if you can't hit the deer:wink: oh, he also went to a mathews




huh? that's wierd. my x force is very accurate! also as shown in the video. but it all depends on the shooter.


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> im using one pin up 10 to 35 yards.


That's got to be nice for hunting! I missed a deer last year because I guessed the distance and was off by about 5-10 yards. That is one big thing that makes me think about going to a different, faster bow. I would love to only need to use one pin for hunting...but I love the way my Mathews shoots, and I don't really have money to buy a new one at the moment.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> He means the new ones that came out for '08.


oic


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> That's got to be nice for hunting! I missed a deer last year because I guessed the distance and was off by about 5-10 yards. That is one big thing that makes me think about going to a different, faster bow. I would love to only need to use one pin for hunting...but I love the way my Mathews shoots, and I don't really have money to buy a new one at the moment.


yep it is nice, with my 55 lb mathews legacy i can get a vital kill from 10 to 30 yards without changing the elevation. now it isn't the nicest shot location but i hit foam.


----------



## mathewskid1 (Feb 15, 2008)

i shoot for mathews and i shot the dxt and apsolutely fell in love with it. i shot the dld too and i like that bow too. i havent shot the s2 yet but im sure it is prolly the same as the switchback. i might get the dld for my compotition bow this year but i might stick with the a-7. i was very disapointed that they didnt come out with a pure compotion bow this year but i guess they doo what they do. but i think that all you biased people on this sight should not nock something if they havent tried it. i shot the new hoyt this year and it was a nice bow. and im sure the pse x force is nice too but i heard alot of people that said that they werent getting the speed that was raited on the bow so i dont know about that. i shoot at 27.5" at 74# and im getting 301 fps out of it. i'd like to see what the pse x force and other bows would shoot at those settings, ive never shot anything else side by side with my dxt besides hoyt and the hoyt was at 292 fps. please post your speeds out of your bows and please be honest

--------------------------------------

DXT 74# at 27.5
HHA optimizer
Trophy Taker Pronghorn
fatboys 500's
carter insatiable 2
doinker 6'' stabilizer

Apex-7 58# at 27.5
Sure-Loc supreme
specialty scope with 4x lense
Trophy Taker spring steel 1
easton 2512
carter coby hinge
specialty stabilizer
speacialty super hooded peep with yellow clairifier


----------



## mathewskid1 (Feb 15, 2008)

i dont think that the mathews are too over priced. just think you get what you pay for and the people that work at mathews are nice people and the shooters are verynice and try to help fellow archers out no matter what kind of bow the shoot.


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

mathewskid1 said:


> i shoot for mathews and i shot the dxt and apsolutely fell in love with it. i shot the dld too and i like that bow too. i havent shot the s2 yet but im sure it is prolly the same as the switchback. i might get the dld for my compotition bow this year but i might stick with the a-7. i was very disapointed that they didnt come out with a pure compotion bow this year but i guess they doo what they do. but i think that all you biased people on this sight should not nock something if they havent tried it. i shot the new hoyt this year and it was a nice bow. and im sure the pse x force is nice too but i heard alot of people that said that they werent getting the speed that was raited on the bow so i dont know about that. i shoot at 27.5" at 74# and im getting 301 fps out of it. i'd like to see what the pse x force and other bows would shoot at those settings, ive never shot anything else side by side with my dxt besides hoyt and the hoyt was at 292 fps. please post your speeds out of your bows and please be honest


i'm shooting the X-7 at 66# with 28in. DL i am shooting about 310-315, for hunting i crank it all the way up to about 72# and will shoot about 325#, remember though this is the X-7 shooting 332-340 with 29DL at 70#


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

sorry im on my dad's but this is PSE CRAZY


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

mathewskid1 said:


> i dont think that the mathews are too over priced. just think you get what you pay for and the people that work at mathews are nice people and the shooters are verynice and try to help fellow archers out no matter what kind of bow the shoot.


thanks you for saying that, what i was thinking but didn't know how to say it:wink:


----------



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

mathewskid1 said:


> i dont think that the mathews are too over priced. just think you get what you pay for and the people that work at mathews are nice people and the shooters are verynice and try to help fellow archers out no matter what kind of bow the shoot.


Well said! I just can't wait until my DXT gets here, i am getting so anxious. Once it is finally here i can change my avatar and my signature.


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I shoot the Mathews Dren LD and DXT from there 08 line... They are very nice shooting bows with some very nice scores to back them up.:wink:
Jake


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Brandon1993 said:


> there a piece of ****, bowtech has better products but mathews has better personel and staff


I deal both in the shop. We are actualy having a heck of a time getting bowtech to cover warrenty were mathews we call them up and they have the part out in 24hrs.


----------



## mathews93 (Feb 7, 2008)

i use mathews mission and i love it 

not the best bow on the market but....


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

overpriced and not as good as i thought im staying with hoyt


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Im not impressed this year.
> 
> Just look at all the other companies Bowtech, Hoyt, etc. and all the new upgrades theyve made.
> 
> Mathews didnt change much of anything, they just made a shorter bow, and a longer one.


Every cent is worth it when you buy a mathews. Mathews didnt change much because they dont need to. There bows are already forgiving as can be, quite as can be, and have absoluty no vibration. They dont make big changes becase they already perfected the compound bow. I will shoot mathews till i die.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> They are overpriced and overrated


this says it all


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> They are overpriced and overrated


This is the truth


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

archery_girl09 said:


> The DXT is an AWESOME bow! I shot it in December and ordered it the next day. I can't wait until it gets here!!! And yes I am switching from Hoyt to Mathews.






i just got my dxt i love it!!!! my friend just got a dld itt shoots great!!!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

i think there sweet but they need to make a bow 32" draw for my dad he need an upgrade there only like 2 mathews bows that can fit him


----------

